# pashley princess



## juliew1030 (17 Apr 2009)

after a ladies pashley princess can travel thanks


----------



## Gerry Attrick (17 Apr 2009)

Sure looks like a lady of few words


----------



## juliew1030 (18 Apr 2009)

*pashley*

sorry what more do you want me to say ,the post says it all i am looking for a pashley princess if anyone has 1 they no longer use thanks,


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Apr 2009)

a bit more info might be useful and get more replies, for example, if you live in cornwall are you willing to travel to the north scotland for it?
how much are you looking / willing to pay?
preferred size of bike?


----------



## juliew1030 (19 Apr 2009)

have you got 1 then pushing tin ???????????????


----------



## spandex (19 Apr 2009)

Juliew1030 Welcome 

Where do you live as we have one at work But I do not know if it is for sale??


----------



## Fran (11 May 2009)

*I have a Regency Green Pashley Princess for sale in Bristol*

I have one for sale. It has hardly been used but does not have the Brooks leather saddle as when I bought it I couldn't face wearing it in as I wasn't really a cyclist (and never managed to conquer my fear of traffic). So it has a softer saddle. It is Regency Green and has 5 gears, skirt guard, rear wheel lock, front basket, dynamo (though the cable is snapped so needs fixing) and a few minor bubbles on the chrome. It has been kept under cover in a bike shed. If you're interested call me on 07939 143785


----------



## Cathryn (11 May 2009)

How come when I wanted a pashley princess, no-one had it and then Fran materialises out of nowhere when Julie wants one? 

VERY unfair.


----------



## juliew1030 (13 May 2009)

thanks for the offer but a bit too far to come from essex


----------



## mickle (13 May 2009)

juliew1030, with all due respect, Pashley Princesses are over-weight and over-priced old tanks. I've known three people buy them only to discover that they're not particularly nice to ride and ended up trading them in for something more user friendly.

If you fancy something with the visual appeal of a tradish bike but with decent lightweight parts and at about half the price of a Princess......

http://www.summerbicycles.com/Bikes/Picnic.html 

The Princess is a boat anchor.


----------

